# 15 gallon LED lit rimless of tranquility



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

to occupy my time a little more i decided to set up another ADA - inspired aquarium

*TANK*
Hagen euro-style 15 gallon, i love the ADA tanks, but money is tight

*LIGHTING*

went with 2 x 30cm Vertex illumilux strips one dolce sole (7500K) and one Marino Sole (10,000K)

*FILTRATION*

Eheim Ecco 2232

*SUBSTRATE *

One bage of ADA aquasoil Malaya, All the essential additives and a Bag of Power Sand Special S

*PLANTS*

Heres the list so far ...

hygrophila araguaia
hygrophila polysperma 'big leaf'
rotala wallichi 
pogostemon stellatus
ludwigia arcuata
barclaya longifolia 'red'
hemianthus callitrichoides
cryptocoryne nuri
cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
cryptocoryne blassii
cryptocoryne ciliata
cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko'
taiwan moss
lobelia cardinalis small form
cyperus helferi

*SETUP*


















































































more to come as the tank is only ~ 12 days old


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

looks great! would look even better changing your EV on your camera to around -1, the greens and reds really pop and the ada substrate wont be nearly as bright


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the pointer!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

np, its really simple functions on many point and shoot (and more advanced) camera's that can really help make your tank appear in pictures as it appears irl. I can't wait to see your's grown in. Just a question with crypt nurii, how long will it stay dormant once its melted. I got mine with no leaves for months, but the plant or roots hasn't rotted


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Tank looks sweet! Will be interesting to see how the led's do in terms of growth. 

Can't wait to see everything filled in.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Two Vertex should be good for most plants I think and hope for the $


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks very sweet. Hmmm, maybe I should redo the fw tank in Felicia's room. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

the vertex units grow plants like mad i am very pleased with them 

i forgot i also have some cyperus helferi and crypt wendtii 'green gecko' in there too 

the crypt nuri tends to like acidic conditions, how are you growing yours neven?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

24/7 co2 on the tank, but at most i see a small blade out of a crown, nothing else :/ I might take some clay, osmocote and peat to make mudsicles to place under the crypts to see if it survives, Just sucks buying a whole bag of peat for just a couple ice cubes, lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> 24/7 co2 on the tank, but at most i see a small blade out of a crown, nothing else :/ I might take some clay, osmocote and peat to make mudsicles to place under the crypts to see if it survives, Just sucks buying a whole bag of peat for just a couple ice cubes, lol


Time to make a trip to the gklaw warehouse. I have a bag of peat here if you want to take some


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol gordon, you have everything it seems


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> the vertex units grow plants like mad i am very pleased with them
> 
> i forgot i also have some cyperus helferi and crypt wendtii 'green gecko' in there too
> 
> the crypt nuri tends to like acidic conditions, how are you growing yours neven?


Good to know. I'm looking to switch my softies tank over to led in a few months and so I'm still shopping around to see what's out there. I don't want too intense either as to burn my corals, so either a unit with "just enough" light or a dimmable one. I also don't want to sell my kidney to pay for it, if at all possible.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful scape Kevin, I really like the rocks.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Time for an update

so the R. wallichi went nuts and i ignored it for far too long (welcome to Vancouver when we get a few days of sun!!)










so i did the usual trim and such










and i added a group of ~12 gertrudae rainbows, some Yellow neocardinia, and some wild type bee shrimp. all are doing well!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Tank looks awesome!


----------

